# Dreamweaver question... I get blank pages



## CalSD (May 13, 2005)

I went and created a template in Dreamweaver MX and based my new index.html page on it... It appears I have the site set up correctly with site management. When I go to preview the index.html page in my browser, it gives me a blank document (white in this case)... What am I doing wrong?Can I preview my .dwt file in my browser...? For arguments sake I called my folder "Web Folder" and it has my "index.html" file, background image, and my template folder containing my templete called "template.dwt". Should my template folder not be there at all and the templete be in the same directory as the "index.html" file or what? Something SO simple I am missing...! Thanks in advance...!


----------



## Pardus (May 13, 2005)

open your index.html file in dreamweaver. if all looks good, hit F12 to preview. If you are getting blank screen then, in safari click VIEW menu, then View Source. Compare that source code to your file in Dreamweaver. If they are the same, chances are you have some bad code in there or something out of whack like poor table tagle or div tags that havent been closed properly or in the right spot.


----------



## mdnky (May 13, 2005)

Moved from _Programming & Scripting_ to _Design & Media_.


----------

